# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Recommendations for queens

## Silvbee

Hi all,

I'm looking to import some new genetics into my apiary and plan to re-queen at least one of my hives and wondered if anyone has any recommendations of individuals or sellers I should use. My bees are local mongrels but quite dark so no Italian imports but other than that I'd be looking for the standard traits.

Ta

SB

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Silvbee,

I don't know whereabouts you are - but you could perhaps ask your local association if anybody can help out.

I'm afraid, I'm late again with queen rearing, so can't help out.  You could try Jon's native Irish black queens.  SNHBS are looking for Scottish black bees - but if you're in a mongrel area, I don't think it matters.

Kitta

----------


## Silvbee

Thanks Kitta, I'm based in Fife and I've been in touch with the local association, just waiting on a response.

I'll be away for a couple of weeks so will try and chase this up when I get back, would have ideally liked to get a new queen into one of the hives this weekend but, oh well.

Cheers

SB

----------


## Silvbee

No luck on the local association front and all the available queens from online sellers are from imported stock which is a non starter from me. If anyone has queens available and would consider selling one, DM me. 
Thanks
SB

----------

